# Tough Day Feeching w CharkChum Feech 1 of 4



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup. Figures I Feech with the hottest Redfeech man on the Tx coast and he goes cold... Not that cold cause we had the lucky dog Klever aboard.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=834753

Anyway , read his report and I will post the final aspects of the catch. Yes he worked hard in hard conditions and is relentless . I will show you that 4 feech can work wonders. Not even a keep 5 statement..:ac550:

Part 1 and Part 1 b: A fav of mine n Klevers. Lemon, parsley Caper tomato Sauce Spec's 
and Redfeechn Spec Peruvian Ceveechee

Salad topped with a fresh lemon vinaigrette. If you only knew whats in it?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Part 2*

I like to add that there was plenty of small bait flippin.. nada.. LIl crab found inside Reds. Feech were caught at spots with lil bait and just a tad more stained water.Who knows.. Just log it down and look forward to the next trip out.

Part 2 : Texas Don Julio reposado Tequila - Citrus glazed Redfeech with a Arugula Citrus Salad and a Pecan Rice side. This dish goes for 40 bucks at some places..Mine is a bit more with higher quality ingredients and fresher Feech lol

( Blood, Satsuma and home grown orange and lemons were used in the Glaze and the salad )

One more to go Charky...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Day 3*

No dead feech pics here.. Still Grinding it out in da Kitchen with those 4 Feech from a tough day Sunday. I will have a write up regarding this later this month.

Part / Day 3. Daughter rather have whataburger than RedFeech Provencal Bouillabaisse. You cant get better Feech soup /stew than this. From the fresh stock, to the final approach. Dam its been a great week in the kitchen with 4 feech caught on Sunday. Feeding Hords of peeps too.. One day left and vacume sealed the large half shel to freeze for later. lol

Stay Tuned..


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Hum.. It was a tough day ? What day..? Not to me. Feeched with a local yocal that builds his own reefs. That was impressive enough. Guess I would too if I lived closer to the salt. 

Baits that got em was soft plastics dragged on the reed. When Charky says he looses 80 jigs a week or ? I was thinking.. 80 ?? I'm a believer now. 
I tried other methods that were perfect for the conditions like Tops, Rattletrap, spoon, spinner spoon and a few of my secret weapons to pizz em off and get struck.. NODA.. Perfect bait scenarios flipping . noda.. Reds diet seem to be fresh fiddler crab and they wanted no part of what we were offering. :ac550: The reefs were covered with em.. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Alright.. Done with # 4.

RedFeech Throats rubbed the right way, then a coat of my steak/cocktail sauce then topped with the Don Julio Citrus Orange glaze from a few days ago.. lol .

I usually never use a left over in a dish the next day or so. This one Did. The Pecan rice is freak en out of this world and only got better after a few days mixing flavors. Grilled the Asparagus and topped it with the Tequila Citrus Glaze as well . 

I still have a half-shell from the 27 . Redfeech. I vacuumed packed that one.. Otherwise I could of fed 3-4 peeps for 5 days of of 4 feech on a tough day of Feeching. 

This thread should keep 5 a new meaning.. Just include a few Redfeech...


----------

